#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Problema com as apc 5m 90+

## kassiomk

Recentemente adquiri um par de APC 5M 90, já que tive um bom resultado usando os ACP 5M em ponto a ponto ja que os Rocket não passava mais de 60 Mega em 4 Km e com os APC 5 M consegui 90 Mega.
Instalei os APC 5 M 90 e nas primeiras horas de funcionamento ja notei um bom no throughput, porem algum tempo depois o APC 5 M 90 começou a desconectar os clientes, media 30 Nanostation loco M5 conectados em cada APC e caiam todos de uma vez, entrei em contato com o suporte intelbras e por duas vezes me atenderam porem o problema persiste.
Alguem ja teve esse problema? Obrigado a todos [emoji2] [emoji1] 

Enviado via SM-E500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## kassiomk

Assim q puder vou colocar 

Enviado via SM-E500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## kassiomk

Enviado via SM-E500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rubem

Ah esses teclados modernos vagabundos que não tem mais a tecla print screen...

Bom, tem cliente com SNR de 16 e 19dB, isso está absurdamente baixo ou errado, seria um ruído a -79dBm, que é um ruído ensurdecedor!

Talvez o firmware esteja errando a analise de ruído (noise floor), mas se tiver mesmo ruído a -79dBm, seu APC está numa posição muito ruim.

Se colocar qualquer rádio muito encostado numa parede, a parede reflete sinal que o rádio acabou de refletir, antena setorial tem uma área de contato com os sinais maior, pega mais fácil reflexo do que ela mesma emitiu.

Então descreva se as antenas não está muito perto uma da outra (Menos de uns 80cm), ou se não estão muito perto de algum objeto maciço e grande atrás ou do lado, isso aí pra mim tem cara de ou erro no firmware (E não necessariamente precisa atualizar, seria "testar outra versão, mais nova ou mais velha"), ou erro na instalação física.

Ruído normal em área urbana típica seria uns -94 a -96dBm, se não tiver nenhum concorrente por perto (Periferia, cidade pequena) devia ficar é lá pelos -105dBm. Um ruído tipo -85dBm seria coisa pra centro de metrópole, esse seu com -79dBm está inaceitável pra qualquer rádio.

Um antena na lateral de parede funciona pra RECEBER sinal de TV via satélite, mas wifi transmite, se tiver obstáculos pertinho (Muito aço em torre, inclusive) dá reflexo. É bom afastar ao máximo toda setorial da torre pra evitar isso, se colocar um Nanostation grudado num torre, a 5cm do aço, via escanear ruído de -92dBm até no meio da roça onde nem se escaneia SSID porque está a 100km da civilização, afastando ele 30cm ou mais o "ruído" milagrosamente cai pra -98dBm, isso sem ninguém conectado, só operando como AP sem conexões.

Se a antena já está toda certinha, longe da torre, sem nada do lado ou atrás refletindo nada (E uma chapa de aço de 50cm de largura, a 1m de distância, é um reflexo enorme, vide antena parabólica com seu LNB na ponta de um mastro, recebendo sinal que refletiu na tela/chapa que fica a 1 ou 2m de distância!), então deve ser mais um problema de firmware errando no nível de ruído, a Wom5000 teve uma versão do firmware com uns erros de exibição no CCQ e nível de sinal, resolveu com atualização (Beta?):
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179329
Não duvido que tiveram o mesmo problema na linha APC. Diferença no CCQ é normal, o método de medir CCQ não é padronizado mesmo, mas exibir um nível de ruído muito acima do normal não dá, ou tem erro no software ou no hardware, porque duvido muito que teria realmente ruído tão alto fora do centro de metrópole.
(E não teria em todo o espectro, só em alguns canais, imagino que a primeira coisa que todos fazem é trocar de canal. Mas... se até usar a tecla print screen é difícil...)

----------


## Aurio

use o analisador de espectro durante uns cinco minutos e user o canal que tenha menos interferência, seus clientes são todos nanostation?, se for uma mistura de cpes de vários fabricantes conectadas na APC use somente modoA não A/N e mude para 20mhz.

----------


## meyknho

@*rubem*, o exibido nas imagens ruído está a -95.
@*kassiomk*, aconselho para o seu PTMP que faça as seguintes alterações:

1º Usar a largura de canal em 20MHZ. Usar 40MHZ em PTMP se o ambiente for muito poluído, vai sofrer com muita interferencia.

2º O Modo IEEE, usa apenas N, terá uma melhor performance.

4º BA Windows Size, deixa em 32, vai melhorar o CCQ em ambientes com muito ruído.

4º Usa as ferramentas de Site Survey e também o Analisador de Espectro para escolher um melhor canal.

Espero ter ajudado, posta ai os resultados!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Me tirem uma dúvida qual finalidade do STP e IGMP SOOPING no PTMP? 

Vocês usam?

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## rubem

Eu digo que tem algo errado no ruído por causa disso:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1472732189

Como só 16 ou 18dB de SNR?
Se somar esse sinal com esse SNR dá ruído a -78 a -80dBm.

Firmware indeciso, não sabe se é -78 ou -95dBm de ruído.

----------


## meyknho

> Me tirem uma dúvida qual finalidade do STP e IGMP SOOPING no PTMP? 
> 
> Vocês usam?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Nileson em um treinamento recente da Intelbras, fomos informado que o STP é utilizado a propósito de evitar LOOP da Rede.

@*Suporte Intelbras*, por favor deem mais informações sobre o STP e IGMP.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Nileson em um treinamento recente da Intelbras, fomos informado que o STP é utilizado a propósito de evitar LOOP da Rede.
> 
> @*Suporte Intelbras*, por favor deem mais informações sobre o STP e IGMP.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Habilitei o IGMP pra ver se por um acaso não resolveria meu problema no outro post. A antena simplesmente conecta mais da um falied no log e a antena fica sem comunicação na rede.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## FMANDU

@NielsonPadinha , não sei que tipo de problema você esta tendo ai com as wom/apc. Aqui eu não mexo em absolutamente nada, na configuração do wom so altero o mcs para 12 e só. Resto tudo automático e nunca tive problema e roda muito bem em ambiente super poluído. NO APC 5M 90 +, tambem sem segrego, tudo no automático.

obs: Meu maior problema com a Intelbras é o IPOLL que não roda direito e nunca vai rodar, pq nao é deles.

----------


## FMANDU

@*Suporte Intelbras* , e em relação a linha ac? A ligowave ja esta com força maxima e com casos de sucesso de verdade. Voces não tem interesse de trazer para o Brasil essa linha?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Nileson em um treinamento recente da Intelbras, fomos informado que o STP é utilizado a propósito de evitar LOOP da Rede.
> 
> @*Suporte Intelbras*, por favor deem mais informações sobre o STP e IGMP.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Boa tarde parceiros do Under-Linux.

Segue abordagem resumida sobre os dois protocolos solicitados.
O STP é utilizado para enlaces de backup, por exemplo, caso você tenha dois enlaces PTP, um primário e outro de backup, no rádio enlace de backup você ativa o STP e garante que não haverá loop na rede, e caso o enlace primário caia ou deixe de funcionar o segundo enlace será ativado automaticamente.
Quanto ao IGMP snooping, esta função permite que o rádio faça uma análise do tráfego IGMP e saiba com base nisso possa encaminhar o tráfego multicast mais rapidamente aos clientes.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde parceiros do Under-Linux.
> 
> Segue abordagem resumida sobre os dois protocolos solicitados.
> O STP é utilizado para enlaces de backup, por exemplo, caso você tenha dois enlaces PTP, um primário e outro de backup, no rádio enlace de backup você ativa o STP e garante que não haverá loop na rede, e caso o enlace primário caia ou deixe de funcionar o segundo enlace será ativado automaticamente.
> Quanto ao IGMP snooping, esta função permite que o rádio faça uma análise do tráfego IGMP e saiba com base nisso possa encaminhar o tráfego multicast mais rapidamente aos clientes.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


No caso de uso em PTMP onde é só aquele ap pra lado X de clientes o STP não teria utilidade?

Outra questão sobre wom 5000 mimo, qual seria a função do pppoe relay?

Obrigado

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* , e em relação a linha ac? A ligowave ja esta com força maxima e com casos de sucesso de verdade. Voces não tem interesse de trazer para o Brasil essa linha?


Bom dia FMANDU.

Agradecemos o interesse e informamos que estamos com diversos produtos em desenvolvimento, porém, ainda não podemos divulgar mais detalhes, aguardem que logo teremos novidades que serão publicadas em nossos canais de comunicação.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> No caso de uso em PTMP onde é só aquele ap pra lado X de clientes o STP não teria utilidade?
> 
> Outra questão sobre wom 5000 mimo, qual seria a função do pppoe relay?
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Bom dia NielsonPadilha.

Para o cenário destacado, não há necessidade de utilizar o STP, quanto ao PPPoE relay, esta função permite que mesmo em modo roteamento, os clientes abaixo do WOM5000 possam se autenticar via PPPoE em seu servidor, de forma que o WOM5000 fique transparente para os clientes.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## marcelopillon

Gostaria de um suporte e auxílio para meu apc5m90 estou com dois e com 100 cliente 50 cada tudo com wom mimo, será que podem me ajudar a equalizar as configurações dele com forma melhor possível ?

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## FMANDU

Qual problema?

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marcelopillon

Modulação para ter a melhor performance do painel e atingir o máximo de cliente sem reclamações 

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Modulação para ter a melhor performance do painel e atingir o máximo de cliente sem reclamações 
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App



Bom dia marcelopillon.

Em nosso canal do YouTube, temos um vídeo que resume a configuração dos rádios do seu provedor em 4 passos. Qualquer dúvida, estamos a disposição.




Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## marcelopillon

Boa Noite, Suporte Intelbras , não só este vídeo mas como diversos vídeos por anos , venho vendo e acompanhando , por isso solicito seu suporte avançado para equalização , MCS, frequencias/canais, protocolo, entre outras opções que desconheço , por serem Brasileiros, solicito auxílio e suporte , pois tenho mais de 8 POP e no primeiro implantado já estou e me decepcionar com tal APC5M-90 e suas WOM mimo após tempo de uso

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa Noite, Suporte Intelbras , não só este vídeo mas como diversos vídeos por anos , venho vendo e acompanhando , por isso solicito seu suporte avançado para equalização , MCS, frequencias/canais, protocolo, entre outras opções que desconheço , por serem Brasileiros, solicito auxílio e suporte , pois tenho mais de 8 POP e no primeiro implantado já estou e me decepcionar com tal APC5M-90 e suas WOM mimo após tempo de uso
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


Prezado marcelopillon, bom dia.

O nosso suporte técnico está a disposição para lhe auxiliar com os problemas de desempenho que está enfrentando com o APC 5M-90 e os WOM 5000 e no link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos telefones para contato.
www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Sobre os outros temas mencionados, a Intelbras oferece um treinamento, chamado CIPRO(Certificação Intelbras em Redes Outdoor), sobre as tecnologias embarcadas em nossa linha de rádios, caso tenha interesse, segue o link para a nossa página do treinamento para mais detalhes.
http://itec.intelbras.com.br/cursos.php?id=130

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

